# Selling pelts ?



## bjm519209 (Oct 8, 2008)

New to the whole selling pelts part of this. I've been trapping for a few years not alot just a few **** and some fox. But i never sold my pelts before I would just give them to my uncle and he used them for reenactments, he and his friends would do. But he does not need anymore so now if I'm going to trap I need to do somthing with my Pelts but I don't know were to even start looking for someone to buy them or even what type of prep i need to do to them? If Someone can point me in the right direction with some answers I would really be gratful thank you. Fellow Trapper


----------



## shawn sand (Oct 31, 2006)

where u from?


----------



## huntinND (May 1, 2008)

There are several options, you can sell them to a local fur buyer whole, skinned or stretched. Or you can sell put up to North American fur auction, or Fur Harvester Auction which have scheduled pick ups in cities throughout the country. As far as putting up fur you would have to learn how to properly skin each animal, Flesh them and dry them on stretchers. It is not all that hard to learn. The easiest way would probably be to visit a local fur buyer that may be willing to show you the basics and the tools you would need. I believe there are also some videos out there that show the steps. You will get more money out of your catch if you put up fur yourself. Let us know where you are from and maybe we can help find the nearest fur buyer.


----------



## bjm519209 (Oct 8, 2008)

Upstate New York Just outside of Rochester


----------



## shawn sand (Oct 31, 2006)

Could help you if you were close to the ND area. Check the local trapping associations in your area and talk with representative, good luck


----------

